# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  On dört 'Türk büyüğü' kim; neden gizleniyorlar?

## bozok

*On dört 'Türk büyüğü' kim; neden gizleniyorlar?* 

*Deniz Baykal'ın önceki günkü basın toplantısında verdiği bir bilgi dikkatlerden kaçtı.* 


“Kürt açılımı” adlı planın neden *Amerikan kaynaklı olduğunu anlatmaya çalışırken,* Washington merkezli “Atlantik Konseyi” adlı bir kuruluştan ve bu kuruluşun hazırladığı 2007 ve 2009 tarihli iki rapordan söz etti CHP lideri. Baykal’ın kısa bir değinmeyle geçiştirdiği bu bilgiye göre, *Atlantik Konseyi 13-15 Nisan 2009 tarihlerinde Washington’da bir toplantı gerçekleştiriyor.* 

Bu toplantıya Irak ve Türkiye’den bazı davetliler, eski ABD ve İngiliz Elçileri, Açık Toplum Enstitüsü yetkililerinin yanı sıra, ne ilginçtir ki Norveç’in Washington Büyükelçisi de katılıyor. 

“Ne alaka” demeyin, *Norveç Hükümeti bu toplantıdan sonra Atlantik Konseyi’nce yapılacak çalışmalara fon tahsis etmeyi kararlaştırıyor.* Aralarında on dört Türk’ün de bulunduğu bu heyet, daha sonra Türkiye’de de bazı çalışma ve ziyaretler yapıyor. 

Heyet, o dönem başında Ali Babacan’ın bulunduğu Dışişleri Bakanlığı tarafından karşılanıp ağırlanıyor. (Dikkat edelim, bunların hepsi Obama’nın Türkiye ziyaretinden sonra gerçekleşiyor) . Tekrar tekrar vurgulamak zorundayım, aralarında “14 Türk’ün” de bulunduğu bu insan topluluğunun Türkiye’ye tavsiyeleri şu: Tutuklu DTP’liler serbest bırakılsın, Anayasa’dan Türk kelimesi çıkarılsın, PKK’lılar bir genel afla serbest bırakılsın, yargının egemenliği sınırlansın, ücalan ile olamazsa DTP ile görüşülsün…

Atlantik Konseyi, adından da anlaşılacağı gibi NATO ile iç içe bir kuruluş*. Bir “dünya hükümeti” gibi* çalışıyor ve yerkürenin her bölgesindeki “sorun” veya kendilerinin “sorun” diye adlandırdığı konularda “çözüm üretiyor”…(Mesela “Kürt Sorunu üözümü” gibi) 

Baykal’ın basın toplantısında kısaca değindiği 13-15 Nisan 2009 toplantılarına biraz projektör tutalım:

Baykal’ın da belirttiği gibi, toplantının masrafları Norveç Hükümeti’nce karşılanıyor. Konu, Türklerle Iraklı Kürtleri bir araya getirip sorunları tespit etmek ve bir yol haritası çıkarmak. Katılımcılar, yukarıda da değindiğimiz şekilde *“Kürt politikasına” yoğunlaşmış ABD ve Avrupalı uzmanların yanı sıra Barzani hükümetinin mensupları ve adı gizli tutulan “14 Türk”..*

Bu 14 arkadaş, toplantıya “kanaat önderi ve uzman” sıfatıyla katılıyorlar. Düşünün, adları “kanaat önderi” ama artık kimin kanaat önderliğini yapıyorlarsa, isimlerini devlet sırrı gibi saklama ihtiyacı hissediyorlar!

Atlantik Konseyi’nin konuya ilişkin 15 Ekim 2007 tarihli raporu, , “Kürdistan İşçi Partisi’nin Silahsızlandırılması, Dağıtılması ve Yeniden Entegre Edilmesi”adını taşıyor ve yazarı da David L. Phillips. İşte bu Phillips, Washington’daki 13-15 Nisan toplantısının ardından Türkiye ve Irak’ı dolaşıp haziran ayında yeni bir rapor hazırlıyor. *Raporda, “PKK’ya genel af, DTP’nin muhatap alınması, ‘federalizm’ kelimesinin kullanılmaması ancak ademi merkeziyetçilik anlayışının yaygınlaştırılması,* Barzani yönetiminin tanınması gibi, “görüş ve tavsiyeler” var. İşte bu raporda “önerilenler”, Türkiye’ye bugün “çözüm” diye dayatılan planın bir türlü açıklanamayan unsurları…Phillips raporunda Atlantik Konseyi’ne entegre olmuş şu “14 Türk’ün” görüşlerine de geniş geniş yer veriyor. ürneğin rapora göre, “Anayasa’da vatandaşlığın temeli olan ‘Türklüğün’ ortadan kaldırılması gerektiğini” şahsen “bizimkiler” gündeme getirmiş! Yargımızın “ıslah edilmesini” Atlantik Konseyi’nden isteyenler de yine onlar olmuş… 

*Ankara’da şimdi bu 14 “Türk’ün” kim olduğu merak ediliyor. Açılım koordinatörü Bakan Beşir Atalay ile Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül kesin biliyorlar.* Muhtemelen Başbakan Erdoğan da biliyor..

Sizler bilmiyorsunuz. Atlantik Konseyi, Washington'da başlattığı bu toplantıları önümüzdeki haftalarda Ankara ve Erbil'de sürdürecek.

Bu “14 Büyük Türk Büyüğü” kim? 




*yazan : Fatma Sibel YüKSEK . 26.08.2009. kenthaber.com*

----------


## bozok

*Atlantik davetlileri*


ABD ‘deki Atlantik Konseyi toplantısına Türkiye’den kimler çağırıldı? 

Orada Anayasa’dan *Türklükle ilgili maddenin çıkarılmasını savunan* kimdi? 

Emekli General Nejat Eslen:

- 12 Nisan’daki bu toplantıya davet edilenlerden biri bendim, dedi, ancak konusunu öğrenince daveti geri çevirdim...

- Konu size ne olarak yansıtıldı?

- *“Mapping the future of Kurds”*

- Ne yanıt verdiniz davet edenlere?

- Beni bir emekli Amerikalı albay davet etti.. Kendisine *“Kürtlerin geleceğinin Washington’da saptanamayacağını”* söyledim ve teşekkür ederek gelemeyeceğimi bildirdim...

Peki bu davete kimler gitti?* Doğu Ergil* ve *Aslı Aydıntaşbaş* katıldıklarını açıkladılar...* Başka?*



*27.08.2009 / MELİH AşIK / MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*O TOPLANTIYA KİMLER KATILDI?*
** 
 


Türkiye hafta başından bu yana Washington’da* The Atlantic Council*’de yapılan bir toplantıyı ve orada konuşulanları tartışıyor. 

Odatv.com’un ulaştığı bilgilere göre toplantıya Türkiye adına davet edilenlerden biri hariç hiçbiri *“aktif gazeteci”* değil. Ya da o sırada değildi. İsimleri sayalım: 

*Star Gazetesi’nden Nuh Yılmaz*: SETA Vakfı’nda Başbakan Danışmanı İbrahim Kalın’a Washington’dan rapor veriyor. George Mason üniversitesi’nde Doktora yapıyor. 

*Sabah Gazetesi’nden ümer Taşpınar:* Aslen Brookings ve National Defense üniversity’de görev yapıyor. Başbakan’ın oğlu bir yıl önce stajyeriydi.

*Radikal ve Referans’tan Cengiz üandar:* Kuzey Irak ve Kürt meselesini en iyi bilen toplantıdaki* “TEK”* kanaat önderi.

*Aslı Aydıntaşbaş:* O sıralarda Akşam’da yazmaya başlamamıştı. Hatta aynı günlerde Rum Lobisinin desteklediği Wilson Center’da bir de konuşma yaptı. Davetiyelerde “Sabah Gazetesi Eski Ankara Büro şefi” yazıyordu.

Washington’daki hiçbir aktif gazetecinin çağrılmadığı toplantıda *David Philips*’in anlamına bakalım bir de:

Philips Atlantic Council toplantısından bir ay önce Temsilciler Meclisi’ndeki bir oturumda “Türkiye Ermenistan’la kapıyı açma konusunda yalpalıyor. Gül başka konuşuyor, Erdoğan başka konuşuyor. AB hedefinde samimi olup olmadığının sınavı bu konu olacak” demişti. 

Yani AKP’yi ve Türk dış politikasını sert bir dille eleştirmekten kaçınmamıştı. Aynı toplantıda bazı Türk gazetecilere Kuzey Irak ve Türkiye’ye gideceğini de söylemiş, Hatta yakın tarihlerde Cemaat’in düzenlediği Erbil toplantısı için de “Pek anlamlı görünmüyor” demişti.


*Peki sonra ne oldu?*

Philips gezisi ve raporu için Norveç Büyükelçiliği’nden “FON” buldu ve hiç niyetli olmadığı halde ayrıntılı bir rapora girişti.

Philips’e para veren Norveç’in Washington Büyükelçisi Wegger Strommen 20 Mayıs’ta ilginç bir biçimde Gülen Cemaati’nin Washington şubesi Rumi Forum’da “*Barış ve Uzlaşı üabaları”* konulu bir de konuşma yaptı. 

Rumi Forum’un davetlilerini “özenle” seçtiğini ve cemaatin desteklediği hatta cemaatin seçim kampanyalarına para topladığı pek çok Amerikalı politikacıyı özellikle konuşmacı olarak davet ettiğini ayrıca belirtmeye herhalde gerek yoktur. 

Atlantic Council toplantısı ne uğurluymuş ki sadece David Philips’e para ve rapor yazma imkanı vermekle kalmadı, Norveç Büyükelçisiyle Rumi Forum’u yakınlaştırdı, Aslı Aydıntaşbaş da aniden Akşam gazetesine transfer oldu ve üçüncü yazısında “Cemaat ABD’de güç kaybetmiyor. Tam tersi çok güçlü” dedi.

Komplo teorisi yazmıyoruz. 

Olayları alt alta diziyoruz.

Rapordan çok toplantının yarattığı ilişki trafiği daha ilginç değil mi?



*Odatv.com*
27 Ağustos 2009

----------

